# Sex Scandals Rock ESPN



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

Much bad behaivor going on at the supposed sports leader.
http://msn.foxsports.com/mlb/story/10251696/ESPN's-Phillips-on-leave-amid-bizarre-sex-scandal

http://deadspin.com/5386829/espn-horndog-dossier-erik-kuselias-updated


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

That place is getting to be a "hot" place to work these days...

They need to get their act together.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

And that doesn't even count the rumored reason as to why Sean Salisbury was let go a couple of years back from ESPN.


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

I feel sorry for his family.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That place is getting to be a "hot" place to work these days...
> 
> They need to get their act together.


Hey there's nothing like a good sex scandal to increase your ratings, just ask David Letterman!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That place is getting to be a "hot" place to work these days...
> 
> They need to get their act together.


Sounds like "they" have have already _done_ that! :grin:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Nick said:


> Sounds like "they" have have already _done_ that! :grin:


That's just sooooooooooooo wrong. :lol:


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

And tonight he was fired by ESPN...

http://www.newsday.com/sports/baseball/yankees/steve-phillips-fired-by-espn-1.1548306



> "Steve Phillips is no longer working for ESPN," the network said in a statement.
> 
> "His ability to be an effective representative for ESPN has been significantly and irreparably damaged, and it became evident it was time to part ways."
> 
> Phillips' representative, Steve Lefkowitz, last night issued a statement saying Phillips "is voluntarily admitting himself to an in-patient treatment facility to address his personal issues."


Must be a clinic for sex addiction or something...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Sex-addiction rehab is highly overrated, or so I hear. :grin:


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Nick said:


> Sex-addiction rehab is highly overrated, or so I hear. :grin:


They'll teach him to walk his dog in a safer area. Namely at home. :lol:


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

And now "the other woman" has been fired from ESPN

http://www.suntimes.com/sports/base...phillips-brooke-hundley-both-fired-26.article



> BRISTOL, Conn.-The ESPN production assistant whose affair with baseball analyst Steve Phillips led to his termination has also been fired from the sports network, a spokesman said Monday. Mike Soltys, a representative of ESPN, said Monday that 22-year-old Brooke Hundley had been fired, but he did not say when or why.


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> And now "the other woman" has been fired from ESPN
> 
> http://www.suntimes.com/sports/base...phillips-brooke-hundley-both-fired-26.article


Now just sit back and wait for her to file a sexual harrassment suit


----------



## VegasDen (Jul 12, 2007)

Gives a whole new meaning to: _"He could go all the way...."_


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

VegasDen said:


> Gives a whole new meaning to: _"He could go all the way...."_


Not so much really, after all lets be honest it's a pretty common slang phrase for such things already. But I suppose the fact that it was personnel at a sports network that were doin' the boinkin' does at the very least make it an appropriate use of such slang.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If we're going "there"... I'm surprised nobody yet has said...

He scores! But, wait... there was a penalty on the play.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> And that doesn't even count the rumored reason as to why Sean Salisbury was let go a couple of years back from ESPN.


never cared for him anyhow. but curiousity has got me to wonder what is the rumored reason he left?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

texasmoose said:


> never cared for him anyhow. but curiousity has got me to wonder what is the rumored reason he left?


He too was supposedly propositioning women at ESPN... and more than one rumor had Salisbury taking pictures of "himself" and showing them to co-workers... Note that "himself" is in quotes for a reason. :eek2:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

We get it, we get it! :sure:


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Stewart Vernon said:


> If we're going "there"... I'm surprised nobody yet has said...
> 
> He scores! But, wait... there was a penalty on the play.


For what? Intentional grounding? :lol:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

DCSholtis said:


> For what? Intentional grounding? :lol:


More likely illegal procedure on the offense.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The way I see it, he was thrown out of the game for illegal use of hands, intentional grounding, offsides and fumbling the ball.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Probably also guilty of a false start


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Nick said:


> The way I see it, he was thrown out of the game for illegal use of hands, intentional grounding, offsides and fumbling the ball.


Illegal use of hands yes, Intentional grounding yes, Offsides yes but that ESPN producer is guilty for fumbling the "ball(s)".


----------

